# When do you start Flea and tick treatment



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm in Tennessee, and I've started seeing some fleas and a couple of ticks recently. We didn't really get a good freeze this year, so I'm expecting bug season to be bad in my area (it's always bad here). I'm not sure how bad Maryland gets, but I'd probably start it to be on the safe side.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

it didnt even snow this year in WA. we normally recommend it year round.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I live in the country in New Jersey, in a very wooded area by a creek. We love it, so do the fleas and ticks. Lyme disease is a big problem in our area. I treat year round. That's what the local vets all recommend.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Yesterday for my girls.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Does everyone use Revolution?


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I use revolution year round. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

So Revolution is good for fleas and ticks?


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

My vet recommends year round flea and tick prevention, but it took finding the first tick on my puppy three weeks ago to actually use the Frontline Plus the vet gave me. I'll be using it year round.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I use K9advantix II. I switched to it last summer because Frontline wasn't working effectively for us any longer. So far so good!


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

K9 advantix contains permethrin. Read up on it so you know what it can do to your dog. Frontline doesn't have it in. But I guess they use it for ticks. It can have serious side effects.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

I live in CT, started Frontline Plus last week; Heartworm test last week and started Heartworm prevention this week. Be careful which flea and tick remedy you use. We were going to use Freedom 45 but cannot as it is dangerous for cats (we have one).


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Anyone else find it ridiculous that your dog has to get a heartworm test every year, even when it has been in preventative? For some reason that really irritates me. It costs $40 extra per dog here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Poodlemama99 said:


> I use revolution year round.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too. Revolution year round. I started using Revolution as the vet recommends, which is a month after Charlie was done with all the puppy vacs.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't remember what we used...His 1st year it was in pill form (easy) and then the vet told me that there was a huge back order so he gave me something where the tip of the bottle had to be cracked and the liquid was applied to the back of the neck. Well, what a pain that was. I think his wool soaked up most of it and I didn't have a lot of confidence on it's efficacy...does anyone know what this was? I'm here in Ottawa...still a lot of snow but the parks are 70% melted and there is water everywhere so I'm thinking these critters are going to show up soon.


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

There might be others too, but that is probably Advantage or Revolution. These are supposed to be very effective. There are Pro's and Con's to each...I use revolution but it does not do all of the various internals so I use Interceptor to control those.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

lindasdoggrooming said:


> K9 advantix contains permethrin. Read up on it so you know what it can do to your dog. Frontline doesn't have it in. But I guess they use it for ticks. It can have serious side effects.



I hear, appreciate and share your concern! We have a SEVERE problem with ticks and tick-borne diseases where we live. So for now, I continue to use k9Advantix II hoping against hope as two local vets have suggested it's a "lesser of evils" alternative for "safe," effective tick control. My mpoo has not experienced any immediate bad reaction to it, as he did with Vectra and the failure of effectiveness with Frontline. 

I have tried Cedarcide and several other non-chemical sprays without success. Ticks took to trying to feast on Chagall! (The price of living in the woods, I suppose.) I was and remain an ever-vigilant tick spotter and remover. So far, none have attached to Chagall while he's been treated with the Advantix. What it may be doing to his system over time, however, does haunt me. _(*shudder*)_

I welcome any and all advice and suggestions for safe, effective flea and tick control alternatives! I am aware of the reported hazards and concerns of using the chemical topicals, and I'll never stop looking for something better, safer, healthier. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

This article offers a decent summary of what's now on the market, not saying any of them are ideal.:noidea:
DogAware.com News Archive: Flea and Tick Control


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

sammy66 said:


> There might be others too, but that is probably Advantage or Revolution. These are supposed to be very effective. There are Pro's and Con's to each...I use revolution but it does not do all of the various internals so I use Interceptor to control those.


I haven't been able to get Interceptor here for quite some time. I so wish I could! I use Heartgard Plus (invermectin/pyrantel) instead, but continue to hope the Interceptor pipeline opens up. It's simply disappeared out my way! Where do you manage to get it?


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

It's by Prescription here, get it from the vet. I had seen that it is listed as out of stock on a number of websites...weird.

I started that when Sophie got hookworm. She had to have picked it up at a dog show and I freaked. I really hate bugs (being the big strong tough guy that I am).

It is probably manufactured at a Canadian Plant for us, which is why we do not have supply problems.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

kcp1227 said:


> Anyone else find it ridiculous that your dog has to get a heartworm test every year, even when it has been in preventative? For some reason that really irritates me. It costs $40 extra per dog here.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Here in Ontario you can opt out of the blood test, if you sign a waiver (at my vets).

Sammy 66 I spoke with a representative of Pets Drug Mart at the All about Pets Show. I am not sure if it is true or not. But he told me that no Vet is allowed to charge you for a prescription for your animal. So if you have already gotten Revolution at your Vet you should be able to get him/her to write a prescription for you. With the prescription you should be able to order it online or by phone for a reduced cost at Pets Drug Mart. I have not verified this yet. They are a Canadian Company, here is their website.
PETSDRUGMART - Home


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I do not heartworm test and sign a waiver every year as I think it is crazy when I am paying over $85 a month for heartworm meds and am very careful with application and put it on them year round. I think testing is a racket. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It's spring-time, so my obsession with flea and tick control is full swing. I always regard what Dr. Karen Becker has to offer. I found her ideas about how to use chemical topicals more safely _very _helpful.

Flea and Tick Control Tips for Pets

*When a Chemical Preventive or Treatment is Unavoidable*
 I can't overemphasize the need to avoid the unnecessary application of chemical products due to their known and suspected levels of toxicity.
However, if you're faced with a situation in which you have no choice but to use a chemical pest preventive on your dog or cat, here are some ways you can reduce the danger, especially of spot-on products:
 

Follow dosing directions precisely. *If your pet is at the low end of a dosage range, step down to the next lowest dosage. Be extremely cautious with small dogs *and do not under any circumstances apply dog product to your cat.
*Don't depend exclusively on chemical treatments. Rotate natural preventives with chemical ones. An every other month rotation works well for many pet owners at my practice. *Many of my clients are able to apply one round of chemicals in the spring and another in late summer and completely avoid infestation while dramatically reducing the frequency of chemicals used.
Monitor your pet closely for adverse reactions after you apply a chemical product – especially when using one for the first time.
Since your pet's liver will be tasked with processing the chemicals that make it into the bloodstream, it can be very *beneficial to give your dog *or cat *a supplement to help detoxify her liver. I recommend milk thistle, *which is a detox agent and also helps to actually regenerate liver cells.
 You can get milk thistle through your holistic vet, who should also guide you on how much to give your pet depending on age, weight and other prescribed medications. I recommend one dose daily for seven days following any flea, tick or heartworm application. 
*I also recommend chlorella, a super green food that is a very powerful detox agent.* Your holistic vet should also advise you about how much chlorella to give your pet. 
If you use both these cleansing products throughout the summer, you can help protect your pet's liver from the toxic effects of chemical pest preventives.
​*The Bottom Line*
 No matter what combination of pest repellent systems you use, _including chemical agents_, your pet can still attract pests and parasites. In fact, even animals loaded with chemicals to the point of toxicosis can still, for example, acquire heartworm.

My advice is do all you can to avoid pests, relying on natural preventives as much as possible, and then h*ave your vet run a SNAP 4Dx test every six months to check for the presence of heartworm and tick-borne diseases (Lyme, Anaplasmosis, and Ehrlichia).*
Also, again thanks to the mild winter we had, I'm seeing a lot more positive fecal results* for GI parasites*.* I recommend you have your vet check a sample of your pet's stool twice a year as well.*
​


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

I've been using Frontline Plus but I'm getting increasingly worried about it. I think I will be switching to a "shoe", you know one of those devices that sends out a low frequency vibration. Folks I know who use it swear by it. Downside is it needs to stay on 24/7 basically. But I'm going to get a rolled leather collar and try it.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

We didn't have snow this year so flea/tick season will be bad. We are using Frontline Plus. We did find out that if your dog swims a lot the topical medicines don't last as long. I guess that was why we were seeing it lose its effectiveness early. It was recommended that we use 2 types of medicines. 

Has anyone used the virbac flea collars? I am sort of leary of them as they have permithimin (sp?) & I also don't want her wearing it in the house. 

I am also looking for any & all suggestions for dealing with this issue. 
We have been told that the area lived in determines somewhat what types of flea/tick meds are effective. We are in the Pacific NW if that makes a difference.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

JudyD said:


> So Revolution is good for fleas and ticks?


I use Revolution and it works on fleas, ticks AND heartworm. I got a great price (50% savings over vet) through Revivalanimal.com


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> It's spring-time, so my obsession with flea and tick control is full swing. I always regard what Dr. Karen Becker has to offer. I found her ideas about how to use chemical topicals more safely _very _helpful.
> 
> Flea and Tick Control Tips for Pets
> 
> ...


THanks for the good information. Darn.....I had milk thistle from last year, recommended by my holistic vet......it's been a week since I put the treatment on Sunny though, so will do going forward.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

I signed in after a long absence for this very topic. WA state as had a nice run of 85+ days. We live on a wooded & grassy 11 acres. I have plucked 2 ticks a day from Rango. Ewwwww. I am reluctant to reach for a topical pesticide so have been researching alternatives. Has anyone tried the Shoo tag? Here are essential oil remedies as well:


http://http://books.google.com/books?id=4sGqLzOXAawC&lpg=PA147&ots=g0LUMmvlYn&dq=kristen%20leigh%20bell%20tick%20preventative&pg=PA133#v=onepage&q=kristen%20leigh%20bell%20tick%20preventative&f=false


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*All year*

In NYC it is not uncommon for fleas, ticks and mosquitoes to survive the winters so year round.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

This is a topic that is very important to me ... They say it is the worst year ever in NH for deer ticks and that 60% tested .. tested positive for Lyme 

I can not use toxins on Foxxy as she has an auto immune skin disease caused by her last Rabies vaccine (she also tested positive for Lyme's several years ago, even tho she had the vaccine and was on topical preventatives. I do not use the vaccine anymore, actually I am very vaccine conscientious .. my puppy whom is 7 months has not had her rabies yet .. she will get it, but at the latest possible date.). K9 Advantix does not appear to work very well anymore as I used it on Baldr a month ago and still found ticks attached to him within a week of applying it. Frontline was not working either.

I have now gone total holistic and having just started ... i have to say it is working better than the toxins. Just ordered garlic granules (even tho I am allergic) to add to their supplements. The garlic takes a couple f weeks or so to build up in their system.

Bug Off Garlic for Dogs | Natural Flea and Tick Repellent | Springtime, Inc.

I mix organic unfiltered Apple Cider vinegar in their water, and when we go out I spray them with a tick spray that I added the essential oil of Palo Santo to. I find that Palo Santo is very effective.

Natural Flea & Tick Control | Pest Repellent - Mercola.com

If you do happen to find an attached tick, I would suggest using an eyedropper and applying some Hydrogen Peroxide to the area, after you have removed the tick.

2012 – The Year Of The Tick? | Dogs Naturally Magazine

Different things work better in different areas, and also for different lifestyles. Here in NH, it seems that even if you walk on pavement you will find ticks.
Like anything in life, you have to make the best choice for your family. All I can say is research your options.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I use Frontline year round. It seems to be working well. I have found ticks on Swizzle but not attached. I don't want to hijack but this question is related. Is it OK to put the Frontline on a few days before a bath? I am hoping that's will give it plenty of rime to soak in. I hate to put a greasy spot on a freshly groomed dog.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

You need to wait at least 48 hrs after applying Frontline before giving a bath. 

I've started using a spot-on treatment made by Alzoo that is sold in my local independent pet store. It is all natural using essential oils. It is working, it's been on Remy for almost 4 weeks and I've not seen a sign of a tick on him. I've picked up a tick though, now I'm looking for a human spray for myself with geranium oil in it. 

You might want to look at this thread http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/38009-has-anyone-used-alzoo-tick-flea-repellents.html


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Here is a great resource to see how prevalent tick diseases or heartworm is in your area, and you can sign up for email updates.

Parasite Prevalence Maps | CAPC Vet


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

plr said:


> You need to wait at least 48 hrs after applying Frontline before giving a bath.
> 
> I've started using a spot-on treatment made by Alzoo that is sold in my local independent pet store. It is all natural using essential oils. It is working, it's been on Remy for almost 4 weeks and I've not seen a sign of a tick on him. I've picked up a tick though, now I'm looking for a human spray for myself with geranium oil in it.
> 
> You might want to look at this thread http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/38009-has-anyone-used-alzoo-tick-flea-repellents.html


Thank you plr, I have been waiting four. I will look up Alzoo. I am also looking for something for humans too.i am picking them off all the time. I don't need a map unfortunately it is bad here.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

My groomer today told me that if you add a few ounces of Listerine to the shampoo that it will kill fleas and discourage their return. Does anyone have any knowledge of this?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

plr said:


> I've started using a spot-on treatment made by Alzoo that is sold in my local independent pet store. It is all natural using essential oils. It is working, it's been on Remy for almost 4 weeks and I've not seen a sign of a tick on him. I've picked up a tick though, now I'm looking for a human spray for myself with geranium oil in it.
> 
> You might want to look at this thread http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/38009-has-anyone-used-alzoo-tick-flea-repellents.html


Just want to mention the good folks at my local pet boutique suggested I use the Alzoo spot-on together _with_ the extended release diffusing collar. Apparently that's the manufacturer's recommendation for maximum protection for dogs regularly exposed to high tick and flea environments. (Our area sure qualifies!) One of their customers has been following that protocol for their Black Lab for three weeks now with good results. Two others just purchased Alzoo from them. I'm interested in hearing their feedback too. I'm pretty sure I will be the store's next Alzoo sale. (I just have to get over my innate resistance to Chagall wearing a collar 24/7. He never wears one indoors now.) Thanks for sharing your experience using it with us!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Petitpie'sDH said:


> My groomer today told me that if you add a few ounces of Listerine to the shampoo that it will kill fleas and discourage their return. Does anyone have any knowledge of this?


I have heard of using it for flea control, but haven't done so myself.
How to Spray Listerine & Water to Get Rid of Fleas | eHow.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I use Frontline year round. It seems to be working well. I have found ticks on Swizzle but not attached. I don't want to hijack but this question is related. *Is it OK to put the Frontline on a few days before a bath? I am hoping that's will give it plenty of rime to soak in. I hate to put a greasy spot on a freshly groomed dog*.


I've been using K9 Advantix II and once called the manufacturer to ask when it was safe to bathe a dog after applying it. They told me three days. I'm thinking of switching to Alzoo next month. It's my understanding Alzoo has to be reapplied on dogs that swim frequently every 2 weeks, and also reapplied after every shampoo. This could add up to a boatload of Alzoo for me! Their diffusing collar is waterproof, however, so that's a bit of a cost savings.  Alzoo | Veterinary Products for Pets' Health Care and Beauty.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I've found a bunch of recipes for making your own tick and mosquito repellents using essential oil mixtures. I've also found a number of products available for purchase that uses essential oil mixtures. . Based on my success with Alzoo - I want a repellent with geranium oil in it. I've found a couple of hats that I plan on wearing on walks since the top of my head is always getting sunburnt - and I plan on spraying the repellent on the hat too. 

Here's one of the repellents found - this one is a spray:
Natural Mosquito Repellent

and here is another one - it is an oil (the essential oils are in an oil base)
Lakon Herbals: Nourishing skin care formulas From Natures apothecary

I'm trying to decide which one to order or if I should make my own.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

CM - I got different information from the people at my pet store. I'm only using Alzoo Spot-On. I'm planning on applying it once a month. I was told it would remain after bathing. Remy has been bathed 3 times since it was applied. On the hike this weekend, I came home with a tick and Remy didn't. I bathed him 48 hrs after applying it the first time. His ears and back of his neck were very oil after the application. I think next time I'm going to try putting it on in 2 or 3 different spots so there isn't as much oil on hair.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*plr*: I think between the two of us, we're going to get pretty Alzoo savvy real fast!  Just so glad it's working for Remy!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

plr said:


> CM - I got different information from the people at my pet store. I'm only using Alzoo Spot-On. I'm planning on applying it once a month. I was told it would remain after bathing. Remy has been bathed 3 times since it was applied. On the hike this weekend, I came home with a tick and Remy didn't. I bathed him 48 hrs after applying it the first time. His ears and back of his neck were very oil after the application. I think next time I'm going to try putting it on in 2 or 3 different spots so there isn't as much oil on hair.


I just noticed there was a pamphlet about Alzoo and its use in my bag of pet store purchases from yesterday. It substantiates what the local pet store owner told me with regard to its use; doubling up on using the spot-on _and _collar in heavily flea and tick infested areas, and the need to reapply after frequent swimming and shampooing. The pamphlet is distributed by ALZOO, so maybe your local pet shop has it on hand? Not really an issue though, since it's working as-is for Remy, and that's a good thing! (If you want a copy, PM me your snail mail address and I'll send it to you.) Thanks again for leading the way on this! 

*CT Girl*, Feel free to PM me if you want the pamphlet. I haven't seen an on-line version of it yet.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Flea and tick preventatives make me a bit crazy. I HATE the idea of put chemicals on my animals! My two indoor cats have picked up fleas a few times and I combat their fleas with bathing and use of a flea comb. It's not an instant fix, but I've always managed to get rid of all the fleas. 

Brody may be an entirely different problem when it comes to fleas! We take walks a lot, and I don't think the bathe and comb method is going to cut it! I may resort to frontline (which I believe is the safest for homes that have cats, be extra careful- some brands can kill your cat if they snuggle with your dog!). I love the idea of citronella and such, but essential oils can be harmful to cats, so I'm reluctant to use them. I love the idea of the shoo collar! Does it have to be on the dog 24/7?


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Alzoo has a cat spot-on and powder. Check the link, and look at the cat page. 

One of the disadvantages with using Alzoo - if a tick does get on the dog, and the dog brings it in the house - you have live tick since Alzoo repells ticks. It doesn't kill them. 

Remy was due to get another application today or tomorrow. We found a live deer tick on him this morning. I applied Alzoo today, his dose is half a tube. When I applied the rest of the initial tube - it was obvious that I hadn't applied a half of the tube the first time around. 

The second disadvantage, on my little guy, after application he goes around with a greasy neck for 48-72 hours until I can bath him. 

Right now, for me the advantages out weigh the disadvantages. I've also found a spray for me that I plan on spraying on my hat and ankles. Just ordered it from .


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

By the way -- I bought the shampoo and I'm using that as the shampoo when I bathe him in between grooming visits. And I have the free collar I got when I purchased the spot-on in the car seat he rides in.


----------

